# First "nice" road bike: 2013 Roubaix vs 2013 Secteur



## salmansqadeer (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Guys,

So I know that this question has been asked a ton on these forums, and I have gone through almost all of the threads related to this - but I wanted to start another hoping to get the communities insight on my personal situation on the most recent 2013 models.

Essentially, I have been riding casually for approximately 4 months now, mostly for recreational and fitness purposes. My average ride length is 30 miles or so, and our pace is gruesomely slow - though my friends and I are hoping to up both distance and pace considerably over the next year. Maybe one day ill try to race, though I'm definitely not ready yet, and I'm absolutely going to begin to attend some group rides soon.

I have been riding a hand me down 1970's Motobecane (With a Vitus 888 Frame) that was handed down to me, but as I have been riding it longer and further, its slowly falling apart, and as I attempt to repair it (at home and at the shop), I'm constantly struggling with its completely non-standard parts set (I couldn't even get my clipless pedals to fit it).

So I started looking around and the two bikes I'm looking at are the base versions of the 2013 Secteur Comp (at an affordable $830) or the 2013 Robaix Comp (at a difficult $1750)

Now the basic question is - currently I can very easily afford the 2013 Sectuer base model (the wife has given me a budget of about $1000), and compared to my existing bike - it would be a huge step up and is very appealing. On the other hand, with a few months of hard saving (and maybe eating ketchup sandwiches for lunch), I could probably push the $1750 required for the base Roubaix. 

The question I wanted to ask everyone - at my level, is it worth me scrimping pennies over the next few months for the Roubaix? I remember reading on the forums that I shouldn't get a bike that I can't easily afford to replace, and in my current financial situation, I could probably replace a 1000 dollar bike, but not a 2000 dollar one.

Also, I'm assuming me losing a few pounds will offset the weight difference of the carbon vs aluminum, but will the 2300's on the secteur last me? What about not having the rear zertz inserts? Is that something I should be concerned about?

Basically, if I'm going to drop money on my first "nice" bike - I want it to be something that will last me 4-5 years and see me through my growth as a rider (and I'm hoping that I will grow, and this is something I absolutely intend on sticking with) - will the 2013 Secteur Comp match those needs? Or should I look at poneying up more money in order to get something that will last.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Given all you've offered here, your intended uses/ goals and cycling background, I suggest staying with a Secteur but moving up a little in the model line. I say this because (IMO) the 2300 shifters with the thumb tab may limit you as you become more fit/ experienced. 2013 Sora (and up) employ the inner/ outer levers that are marked improvements over the thumb tabs and are 9/ 10 speed. IMO/E as long as gearing matches a riders fitness/ terrain, 9 speed Sora will suite most recreational riders needs. 

I could be mistaken, but I think you're getting the "don't get a bike that you can't afford to replace" adage a little wrong. It actually goes " don't race what you can't replace", so if racing is in your future, getting an alu frame (versus CF) makes sense. Also, getting a Secteur now doesn't mean your only future option is to sell it and move up, You could also decide to keep it for a trainer/ rain bike.


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

First, its nice that you are able to move up to a more modern, more efficient bike. What a great Christmas gift! Plus your wife is supporting your new habit and that's great too. Spousal support is a big plus when spending inordinate amounts of money and time on cycling. 
I was in a similar situation. Got back into cycling and needed to upgrade from a '92 Schwinn. I got a 2011 Secteur Sport. I really love that bike. After about six months of riding I decided I just had to have carbon and got a base model 2012 Tarmac. After riding both, I really could have just kept riding the Secteur. There is a noticeable weight difference between the two but not dramatic. The Tarmac has a more agressive stance and is stiffer, but I can't say the carbon, weight, or the other factors give me more enjoyment than the Secteur. Keeping in mind of course that I have no intention of racing. 
As to Secteur vs. Roubaix, I agree with PJ352 that you could probably afford to move up a grade in the Secteur line. With the 2013 Secteur Sport (MSRP $989 at my LBS) you would get the front and rear zertz inserts, and shifters you can reach from the drops which you'll need if you are going to race. Its a comfy bike and quite speedy. If you are really jazzed up about carbon, save the money and splurge but I really think like me, you will get just as much enjoyment from the Secteur. Plus you will save some money. 
Here's an idea, get a Secteur and put a little money away every month. Then when/if you decide you need to upgrade you will have money in the bank and your added experience with groups and/or racing will lead you to a more informed decision. Either way, good luck and enjoy your new ride!


----------



## gregroadie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Schwinn rider*

I agree that you will be much happier with a better gruppo and a good frame. I am very happy after my second road bike upgrade to 105s with a Tiagra mix on this Schwinn Laguna Pro found on ebay. It is now 4 years old and has been upgraded with wheels, stem and bars. 15k miles and 3 new chains a cassette.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

What is impossible to know is your commitment to cycling moving forward. Many of us don't know that about ourselves.  I will say if you anticipate cycling being a big part of your life moving forward, buy the best bike you can afford. 

Most of us are on a budget. I would likely be on Specialized $10K+ Sworks Roubaix with Campy EPS and Zipp carbon wheels if I wasn't on a budget myself. 
I would say if you can find the coin, get the carbon fiber Roubaix. If you can't and I fully understand family needs that trump cycling, the Secteur is a great bike.

Can't really go wrong with either bike. I will say the geometry of the Secteur or Roubaix to the best choice for average rider. Good luck with your cycling.


----------



## salmansqadeer (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Guys!

Thank you so much for the advice! After taking a long hard look at my finances, and reading all of your replies, I think I will definitely be saving the Roubaix for another year, and going with the Secteur for now. If I continue with the sport and improve as a rider, I can look into upgrading to the Roubaix in a few years.

Now as for the Secteur - im looking really hard at the 2013 Secteur Sport Compact (990 at my LBS, coming in RIGHT under that 1000 budget 

As Stephen mentioned - I would be getting the rear zerts, the better hardware (shimano Sora instead of 2300's) and from the picture, what looks like internal cable routing. 

The only thing that is a little off putting is the color - that blue really doesn't speak to me 
at ALL (and unfortunately they only make these bikes in one color it seems) - but in the battle of budget bike buying - I guess that "finish" the least important aspect in the purchase compared to a better frame and better components. 

Ok then - I'll be scheduling a fit session next week, and then placing the order - and I'll definitely post some pictures once it arrives!

Thank you!


----------



## salmansqadeer (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh in the meantime, if people have pictures of their 2013 Secteur Sport's I would love to see them - and if anyone has any other thoughts or any other suggestions im still here listening.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Have you checked into finding a 2012 leftover? You may be able to get a better deal or an upgraded model.


----------



## salmansqadeer (Nov 21, 2012)

Iv looked at various 2012 leftovers - my problem with them was 1) I couldn't find a 2012 Roubaix leftover that brought it low enough to be in my budget - and 2) the only shops with actual leftovers in stock my area (I live in Washington DC) haven't given me the best service, trying to push me to bikes that are just a FEW hundred above my budget (which I hate, cause it feels like they are squeezing me for every penny), and in general scoffed at me getting a Secteur, cause it "only" has Sora.  

Will keep looking though - in general Im a huge fan of the specialized brand and if I can find something from 2012 I wouldn't mind it - not to mention the 2012 Sport Secteur had a better paint job then the 2013 Sport Secteur


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

salmansqadeer said:


> ... the only shops with actual leftovers in stock my area (I live in Washington DC) haven't given me the best service, trying to push me to bikes that are just a FEW hundred above my budget (which I hate, cause it feels like they are squeezing me for every penny), and in general scoffed at me getting a Secteur, cause it "only" has Sora.


Sounds more like a boutique shop than a helpful, reputable shop. Too bad, because what you describe contributes to consumers negative attitudes towards LBS's. Fortunately, not all are like the one(s) you visited.

That aside, I've been doing adult fitness cycling for close to 30 years, log over 6k miles annually, have ridden everything from Sora to DA and am confident in saying that 2013 Sora meets most recreational riders needs. IMO/E the shifters are much improved over the previous models - both ergonomically and in function.

As to the Sport, I've never seen it, so can't comment on color, but as a complete package, I think it offers a lot of performance for the dollars spent. Good choice, IMO.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

Aren't this years Sora, 2011's Tiagra? If so, Sora is fine, and has taken a step up for sure.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Chrisct said:


> Aren't this years Sora, 2011's Tiagra? If so, Sora is fine, and has taken a step up for sure.


In terms of refinement, I'd say not quite, but as stated previously, IMO the shifters are a noticeable improvement over the previous gen, so I agree that it's a step up. I think the 'slop' in the outer (brake/ shift) lever of the previous model bothered me more than the thumb tab.

As far as performance, most any groupset performs well when set up/ tuned correctly. Differences are mainly in weight, finish and refined feel.


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

*Good choice!*



salmansqadeer said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Thank you so much for the advice! After taking a long hard look at my finances, and reading all of your replies, I think I will definitely be saving the Roubaix for another year, and going with the Secteur for now. If I continue with the sport and improve as a rider, I can look into upgrading to the Roubaix in a few years.
> 
> ...





I think you made a great choice. As I wrote, I have the 2011 Secteur Sport w/o the rear zerts and that bike is much smoother (road noise) than my carbon Tarmac. With the 2013, you get the 4 pts of zerts (ftnt & Bk) with the better shifters so you should be VERY happy with your set up. Its really a bike that offers more than would would expect for the price. As for color, you'll learn to love it once your ride it. I wasn't crazy about my red and black Secteur but now I own bottle carriers and a winter jersey to match. THEN once I decided I liked color.....I got a Tarmac in matte Black and white. It's like I ride in a 50's tv show. But I love that too. Personally I think the Blue I have see in pics on your bike looks great and once you blast down the road with it leaving your Motobecone history behind, you will too. Congrats and merry Christmas!


----------

